# Has anyone got any pictures of 'pinking up'



## alyc

its just my cat (who im hoping is pregnant) has slightly pink, longer and with white tips nipples unlike my neutered female whos nipples are almost against her body and white...

just wanted to compare with anyone whos got any pictures of their cats nipples pinking up, as i never looked at tias nipples before i dont know if theyve always been like tht..

thanks girls
xxx


----------



## Taylorbaby

Hiya It sounds like she is pregnant then!

My girls I never really noticed went pink, I Was told they were so I have no idea what colour they normally are then!


----------



## alyc

lol. im the same.. i just not sure if neutered females are different to non neutered but not pregnant females.
lol.
i still have to part the fur to find them!!!


----------



## bluechip

sounds good, i would say she is preggy.

my girl who has not long been to stud has n o pinking at mo, but i will wait and see, but it sounds like your girl is.


----------



## vickie1985

sounds like she is too me 

although my girl, hers are pale pink, with what looks like dry skin, but they arnt much bigger, just a bit longer, and shes only got 3 weeks to go. 

i guess its one of these things which varies


----------



## Tweedle Dee

This is my girl who defo is pregnant - not entirely sure when her kittens are due? as she never called at all , i only knew as my male cat was getting it on with her lol!! - i think she has 2-3 weeks to go. Her nipples have just increased in size over the last 2 weeks, but they did pink up slightly before that, they are usually tiny and pure white. Anyway here's a pic if it helps any :thumbsup:

Ang X


----------



## Taylorbaby

see to me they still look pale?! But then im not used to looking at them when they arent preggers!!


----------

